# I need a route Dunkirk to Graz



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

We're visiting friends north east of Graz soon I just can't decide on a route there. We've got four days to get there and we are having a meander on the way back over a couple of weeks or so. I've looked at routes, read blogs, looked at stellplatz sites and campsite reviews and I really don't know which route to take. 
Any recommendations?


----------

